# Flexible knives



## Cactusthorn (Feb 26, 2014)

Has anybody found a brand that makes 4" and smaller knives that are flexible? Currently I get by with hyde knives, but they are a little stiff. I want something that can compare to Hyde's superflex 6". Im also thinking of upgrading my mixed assortment of taping knives to either Hyde or USG. Any good comparisons from everyones experience?


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

I have bought the pack of cheap plastic knives from Lowe's that I just cut to fit next to metal jamb and other odd places. You can buy a pack of 5 that are different sizes for around $2.00 I buy my nicer Hyde or Ames for a 4", 5" and up, but the cheap ones work and you can just toss them in the bucket of water until you need them again or throw them away and buy new ones.


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

You could also use the brand u like and just take it to a belt grinder.


----------



## Kiefer365 (Dec 23, 2012)

drywallninja said:


> You could also use the brand u like and just take it to a belt grinder.


this works. ive done it with a belt sander to a few knives, you can take off material closer to the outer edge until it feels right, you leave more meat towards the handle so it doesnt flex everywhere like a wipedown knife


----------

